# Reclaim the hat and feather



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2009)

By a total coincidence everybody decided to go the old Hat & Feather (Hudson's Steak Bar) for 1 night only on 
21st MARCH 2009 and evrybody arrived between 
8-9 PM


http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50366923327&ref=ts

I think I may wander down


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2009)

What's the point of this?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2009)

i used to love going to the hat and feather


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

I liked the old Hat and Feather, a grubby old scuzz pub with UV decorations and a jazzy approach to licensing laws. Not always my cup of tea, but you valued it for its difference.

Bath's changed so much, but the loss of the Hat to a steakhouse gastropub thing seemed a step too far.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Geri said:


> What's the point of this?



the point is that we want it back.  and it's funny


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 21, 2009)

I had many good times in the Hat and Feather-hope it all goes well today


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> the point is that we want it back.  and it's funny



But loads of people turning up will make loads of money for the new owners.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2009)

Is this the Bath Hat and Feather? 

Ah the memories. . . or rather the lack of them, it was a bit of a finishing off pub after you had been to another pub.


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is this the Bath Hat and Feather?
> 
> Ah the memories. . . or rather the lack of them, it was a bit of a finishing off pub after you had been to another pub.



i.e. The Bell


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Geri said:


> i.e. The Bell



tended to be the bell for me


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 21, 2009)

Geri said:


> i.e. The Bell



I keep dreaming about The Bell. Probably a bad sign when you move hundreds of miles away from all your friends and family and the loss of the pub hurts most.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Bath's changed so much, but the loss of the Hat to a steakhouse gastropub thing seemed a step too far.



this is indeed bad news. i went to bath uni and graduated in 1999, always thought i might move back at some stage. how has bath changed then...?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2009)

they hired bouncers and wouldn't let us in. then called the police. bah.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> this is indeed bad news. i went to bath uni and graduated in 1999, always thought i might move back at some stage. how has bath changed then...?



there wasn't much left to gentrify but what there was they did.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2009)

Geri said:


> i.e. The Bell



Yes, always the Bell. 

Did everyone go to the bell and then up the hat and feather when they were pissed?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 22, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> they hired bouncers and wouldn't let us in. then called the police. bah.



But Avon & Somerset Constabulary are our friends, I read in last week in the Western Daily Press.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 22, 2009)

I thought this thread was about hats with feathers in.. Was going to dig out me old fedora with the feathered band and wee blue feather out to wear again... (sigh..) Might still again anyway.. even though I get hehawed and pointed at for being a girly in a verr cool fedora in a small town... (jelous they all are I tells ya.. bunch o' hoodie wearing cunts.... don't know style when they sees it... )


----------



## laptop (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## laptop (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## mattie (May 19, 2009)

Fucks' sake, how did I miss this?

From what I gather, matey who owns the Bell also used to own the Hat and Feather.  At least that's what was said to me after a mate booked the Bell for his wedding do.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> Fucks' sake, how did I miss this?
> 
> From what I gather, matey who owns the Bell also used to own the Hat and Feather.  At least that's what was said to me after a mate booked the Bell for his wedding do.



Yeah, Ian sold it on cos it was a bit of a headache to manage I think.  He bought back the hub/hush from po-na-nas though.


----------



## sned (Jun 4, 2009)

Never went to the Hat and Feather. Heard it was frequented by unfriendly crack dealers.. The Bell seemed a more pleasant option!


----------

